# Lunar backup?



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I think we all have problems with water pressure. I am still waiting for Lunar to supply a replacement pump and oven.
Took MH back to Davan on 7th June where they confirmed oven was faulty. It is now July 5th No oven still at Lunar. Their next delivery is AUGUST 3rd.
So faults up to now
NO water pressure
NO oven
Water leaks now cured
Water not running from sinks, now cured
Heki fly screen is RUBBISH How's yours (the fine black mesh)
Leisure battery charger relay has very low output
Now service light is on on dash 3 months old 1800 miles

Owners manual is disgraceful. NO info at all unless you want to know how to wire up your switch panel etc. Does not say what switches do.
Safe roof load?
Fitting roof rack?
Replacing interior bulbs?
etc. etc. etc.

Why is it when you have actually bought the MH you find out how bad some of the design faults are? As mentioned elsewhere on Lunar MH Facts Forum

Phoned Lunar NO HELP said take up with supplying dealer   

Have called them and just waiting for a call back. Written before I go and have a lie down and calm down. :x :x :x


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Follow up note*

Re faulty Oven
Dealer tried 2 more ovens from new unsold Lunar MH to get me out of trouble.

Guess what?
BOTH faulty

Lunar wont return my calls. Warranty manager is either on phone or out of office. Emails to sales director, no replies.

Going in to dealer on Monday to have new pump fitted and charging circuit checked out.
Lunar told dealer next delivery to them from makers in Belguim is August 8th and could not guarantee a oven would be on it. (I ask myself, if there is 1 wil it work?)


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Hi DJP we bought a new Lunar roadstar 786 about 5 weeks ago.
So far we have; 
replaced engine battery ( left the lights on which killed the battery)
I had to switch over two wires on the van control panel. When I pressed for leisure battery I was taking from the van battery and visa versa.
The sparker on the oven and hob has packed in.
The locking mechanism on the fricge is not aligned up.
I replaced the 85A leisure battery with two 110A units the original single 85A battery was under the drivers seat which I had to unbolt to get the battery out (I would have also had to do this each time I wanted to check the water level or replace the fuse on the battery.
Apart from the sparker I have sorted all these things myself, as to return to the dealer would be a 150 mile round trip. Apart from these things and I hope this is all I am going come across, we are generally happy with it. 
Your not alone Jarvis.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi DJP
sorry to hear about your problems .. as a matter of interest, what make is the oven? Can the manufacturer not help ? 

Jim


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Oven*

Hi Jim
Not sure what make oven is and as MH is stored10 miles away I cannot pop down and look.
The Lunar Champ range is built in Belguim and most of the parts are sourced from Belguim/Germany etc rather than UK.
I don't know why it takes 4 weeks to make a delivery from Belguim to UK.
UPS could have sent it around the world many times over. Lunar cannot tell me as they will not speak to me and told me basically yesterday NOT to ring them, but to take it up with the supplying dealer. At the end of the day their service (the dealer) has to depend on the backup service from Lunar. The dealer Davan Caravans have been excellent, but if they can't get the bits and the 2 other new motorhomes in stock have the same problem with ovens theres not a lot they can do. They know the people at Lunar and if they can't get answers, who can? :roll:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Question*

Hi Jarvis
Thanks for post.
Does you MH charge the twin 110amp batteries fully when driving?
Can you tell how much charge is being put into them? in amps?
Your range of MH Roadstar is built in UK so parts should be easier to get hold of and I can only asume you have a different oven to me.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Update*

Not sure if MH manufacturers read this site or not, but, my phone has been red hot with calls from the dealer and calls from Lunar to try and resolve the problem.
Not sorted yet, Lunar say they are waiting for a call back from Belguim (since Tuesday?) Dealer says they are waiting for a call from Lunar. Lunar then say they are waiting for a call from dealer also? :? 
Lunar Champ sales manager does not know what make of oven is fitted :?

But at least I think I am getting something sorted :roll:

In response to another question I had this reply. Can you help?

It is from a question regarding battery charging 
Sehr geehrter H. Paul.
Vermutlich ist der Widerstand der Leitungen von der Starterbatterie über die Elektroversorgung
zur Versorgungsbatterie etwas zu hoch. Eine Verlegung mit größeren Querschnitten würde
hier eine Verbesserung bringen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Franz Haaf


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Translation 

Very honoured H. Paul. Probably the resistance of the lines of the
starting battery is somewhat too high over the electrical supply to
the supplying battery. A transfer with larger cross sections would
bring an improvement here. 

With kind regards Franz Haaf


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*THANKS!*

Thanks scotjimland for your very prompt reply 

This was the question :!: 
Good morning

I have a Lunar Champ Motorhome fitted with the above device.
I suffer with flat battery problems. When on a mains 240v site the batteries do charge.
When not on a mains site and the batteries are used. 
Driving the motorhome does not seem to recharge the batteries to anywhere near fully charged.
My last trip, I used the battery power until the TV would not work (through an inverter) then drove for 10 hours (daylight, fridge on 12v) 
I parked up and the TV only ran for 10 minutes before going flat.
I had charge level checked on ammeter CHARGE RATE SHOWED 3 AMPS INPUT WITH ENGINE RUNNING AT 2500RPM INTO LEISURE BATTERIES)
i RUN 2 X 110amp leisure batteries (acid) in parallel

What rate should it charge at from vehicle?

:?


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

HI DJP we have only ever used the m/h on hook up. It is also on mains when it is parked up at our home. However this weekend will be a true test, as we are going to the grand prix at silverstone. There is no hook up at all on this temporary grand prix weekend site. We will be very wary of what we are using as I do not know what to expect from the two leisure batteries. After reading of your trouble with the charging off the engine I will run the batteries down as we about to leave on sunday afternoon and see what charge I get back, in the two and a half hours trip home.

Jarvis.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We are still waiting (since march) for new catches for our table as the ones on it don't work. The table tilts alarmingly when you touch it and also its fairly c**p when used for the bed. Does any one know if we could simply replace these with any others rather than wait any longer.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*batteries*

Hi jarvis
You should be ok for A weekend as long as batteries are fully charged before you go. We were ok for our first weekend after a mains charge, it was only at the second weekend after NO mains charge (nut lots of driving) that we discovered the problem of low charge rate when the batteries expired after 10 minutes use.
Anyway, good luck and enjoy Ferrari's 1st real win of the season


----------

